

Readlang – My Bootstrapped Language Learning Web-App - soegaard
http://steveridout.com/2014/03/22/readlang-my-bootstrapped-language-learning-web-app.html

======
soegaard
To be clear: The "my" in the title refers to Steve Ridout.

------
startupninja
How does it differ from Duolingo ?

~~~
soegaard
There is an introduction video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I10qWoQEi5U&list=PLIGa-
eWCss...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I10qWoQEi5U&list=PLIGa-
eWCssj9K_PpNGLnIs8vcENanVx3_)

